# Death Korps Cosplay



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

So, in preparation for the 2013 Games Day me and some friends are going to be doing a Death Korps cos-play 

We'll be useing these gas masks: ISRAELI GAS MASK RESPIRATOR & FILTER SIZE 1 ADULT | eBay

Old german greatcoats and various ammo pouches etc. with repainted nerf weapons.

Our aim is to reproduce a company command squad with commander, standard bearer, medic and vox caster with other squadies aswell.

Hopefully will have more pics up soon


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

That gas mask I think would work well. Can't wait to see the the pictures


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

awesome Idea, but I didnt see you mention helmets. how are you going to fix that?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cosplaying a DKOK... the only other non dirty reason for buying a gasmask other than it's intended purpose.

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out, be sure to post updates.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

This should look good. I certain that most of the items can come from ex army stock.

You will obviously will need to be asking 'Are you my mummy?' whilst wearing the gas mask.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

helmets will come from a amazon toy store......its the only place which sells them cheep



humakt said:


> You will obviously will need to be asking 'Are you my mummy?' whilst wearing the gas mask.


Defiantly, also interspersed with various DKOK quotes and "Are you a ..... Heretic???"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Definitely can't wait to see how this turns out. When you get the masks will you be adding in a hose at the 'mouth' like the DKoK masks seem to have or just going with the masks as purchased?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

masks have now arrived, the old WW2 German GP4 mask :









Better pics soon

Khrone


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I just bought a Strongarm nerf pistol, and am in the process of painting it now.

Khrone


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to see your making progress.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

do want to see it when your done


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

So here's me wearing the mask:









And here is the strongarm in its current paint stage:

















Khrone


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

I have decided to be the vox caster in the unit, with a sniper 

So i'll be building the vox unit soon


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

this is gonna sound picky, but for the love of god take some sand paper to that gun and get rid of the Nerf name.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Or ad Death to it....and some Skulls..and kill markings


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

yes sir Mr bits sir 

As I said this was the first stage of painting, it will be customized much more, and i have just ordered the nerf longshot, so that should be coming soon


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

longshot has arrived and I have begone painting it in a more imperial style scheme, and the vox unit is coming together.

I should have pics up by tomorrow 

Khrone

[EDIT]

I am planning to have a speaker/megaphone mounted to the vox caster can anyone recommend a good and reasonably cheap one? thanks


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Here are the pics of the Longshot/Long las-thingy


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nicely painted. I like it.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, finaly got a greatcoat to go with it:


----------



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

Any photos of the finished kit?


----------

